# 2002 Maxima w/Nav - NEED a Stereo with iPod jack



## teacher575 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've got a 2002 Maxima with navigation. I don't care if i lose my navigation or cd changer, but I want to install a stereo that is XM ready and will let me plug my ipod directly into the stereo. BUT, i can't lose my AC/Heater controls which are on the nav screen. 

I'll take any and all suggestions. Help!

John


----------



## 919motoring (Jan 6, 2009)

With your nav screen being a part of the radio your best bet is a unit like USA SPEC, PAC AUDIO, Peripheral they may replace the external changer but will give you ipod/aux(for xm)


----------

